# $$ Wessignton Springs, SD to Hereford, TX.



## ctoole (Oct 17, 2011)

Need these moved this month, 32 loads left, round bales paying $3 per mile. Call Chris at 800-580-3101 x 2056 or email [email protected]. Loading Flatbeds and Stepdecks


----------

